# Guess Who's Waiting for a Treat... (PHOTO ADDED)...



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Just a quick shot today of our girl Mattie (short for Matilda)...

*EDIT: *_
When I took these shots, our girl Maesie had already got her treat, but Mattie & Maccers were still waiting, so I added the shot of Mac to this Post..._

*#1...* Guess who's waiting for a treat...









#2.... Maccers...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww just look at that face! Priceless!


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Look at that face. Her face says it all. What a fantastic pic by the way.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! Awesome PP! The eyes are perfect.
Well done. I hope this one goes on the wall...


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

This photo is absolutely gorgeous! I was just about to post a thread with the same title with this picture of my girls!


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

GREAT pic!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

mayapaya said:


> This photo is absolutely gorgeous! I was just about to post a thread with the same title with this picture of my girls!


Also beautiful!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Ill give it a perfect 10 on the wow meter...Mattie is a babe:smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful picture of Mattie, she's soooooo focused on the treat.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

What a lovely photo


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I recognize the whiskers over her right eye! Beautiful picture.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I posted this in another thread once, but here is Ry waiting for a treat...


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Wendy427 said:


> awww just look at that face! Priceless!





janababy said:


> Look at that face. Her face says it all. What a fantastic pic by the way.





Otter said:


> Wow! Awesome PP! The eyes are perfect.
> Well done. I hope this one goes on the wall...





mayapaya said:


> This photo is absolutely gorgeous! I was just about to post a thread with the same title with this picture of my girls!


*Oh Yeah... Definitely Treat Time... ...*



Tucker's mommy said:


> GREAT pic!





elly said:


> Beautiful





elly said:


> Also beautiful!





AlanK said:


> Ill give it a perfect 10 on the wow meter...Mattie is a babe:smooch:





CAROLINA MOM said:


> Beautiful picture of Mattie, she's soooooo focused on the treat.





maggie1951 said:


> What a lovely photo





OutWest said:


> I recognize the whiskers over her right eye! Beautiful picture.





vcm5 said:


> I posted this in another thread once, but here is Ry waiting for a treat...


*Awwww..... How could you resist that look...*
________________________________________________________

Thanks everyone for your kind words, as we just love the look our guys give when they know they are going to get a treat.
But I guess all pooches give that look by looking at the two photos from you guys... 
I added the shot I also took of Mac when they were waiting, hope you like that as well...

Has anybody else got these "_I'm Waiting for a Treat_" shots, as please add them as their facial expression are just irresistible....


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's a "waiting for my biscuit" shot...


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

I think you've started a great thread here! Let's see some more "waiting for my treat" pics!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

love both of the photo's !!!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I love these pictures!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great photos Wally. I think light in the eyes, like in your pictures, is essential. 
Just beautiful


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Tucker's mommy said:


> Here's a "waiting for my biscuit" shot...


Love the photo, and how could anyone resist with those eye's looking at you...



mayapaya said:


> I think you've started a great thread here! Let's see some more "waiting for my treat" pics!


Thanks, I was hoping to see more shots of those "Melt you heart" eyes posted, Oh well, maybe more will post theirs... ...



davebeech said:


> love both of the photo's !!!!





vcm5 said:


> I love these pictures!


Thank you "davebeech & Valerie", I'm really glad you like the photos...



rik said:


> Great photos Wally. I think light in the eyes, like in your pictures, is essential. Just beautiful


Thanks Rik, yeah a catch light in the eyes always boost the look of a portrait shot.


----------

